# 24 Zoll Gaming TFT: Hilfe bei Kaufentscheidung :)



## Saal (7. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

da mein guter alter 19 Zoll TFT den Geist aufgegeben hat muss ich mal was aktuelleres anschaffen und brauch dazu eure Hilfe 
Ich hab jetzt schon ein wenig geschaut, aber kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden...

Also der Monitor soll nur zum Zocken sein und ich hab schonmal zwei angeschaut die mir zugesagt haben, weiß aber leider nicht welcher der beiden nun besser geeignet ist bzw ob ich ganz falsch liege mit denen 

Zum einen wars der ASUS VS248H für ca. ~ 170 €
und zum anderen der SAMSUNG SyncMaster S24A350H LED ebenfalls für ca. ~ 170 €

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja einen von den beiden und kann mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen - würd mich freuen  Auch andere TFT Vorschläge sind erlaubt, sollte nur maximal bis 200 € gehen...

Mfg Saal


----------



## facehugger (7. März 2012)

Der Asus ist klasse, kannst du nehmen

Gruß


----------



## Dartwurst (7. März 2012)

Bei einem 24" LED denke ich als erstes an den News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE. Mich quält mehr die Frage: Darf er 3" mehr sein.


----------



## 45thFuchs (7. März 2012)

Geh zu mediamarkt und schau dir ein austellungsexemplar an,das mit der besten ausleuchtung und bildschärfe nimmst du dann einfach.
Bringt mehr da jeder Monitor ein Individuum ist.


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2012)

Der asus ist ein super Monitor! Den kannst du ruhig kaufen! 
Wenn das sein maximales Kapital ist, bleibt dir ja nur noch der iiyama oder der Dell U2312HM.


----------



## lukas1234321 (7. März 2012)

Nimm den Asus, ich hab ihn selber und er ist einfach nur Hammer!


----------



## Saal (7. März 2012)

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe... ich denk ich werd den ASUS nehmen und mal schauen wie er mir so gefällt! Danke nochmal !


----------



## FeSc (7. März 2012)

Gute Entscheidung, hab den selbst hier stehen und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit ihm.


----------



## euleneddy (7. März 2012)

Ich kann den Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Ich habe ihn ebenfalls und bin auch Super zufrieden. Ich hatte allerdings auch keinen zum Vergleich, sondern hab mich nur auf die Beratung hier verlassen.


----------



## Headhunter93 (7. März 2012)

Ich klink mich jetz einfach mal in den Thread mit ein da ich auch nen 24"er suche

Allerdings bin ich mir noch recht unsicher ob


ASUS VS248H                           -> ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals Deutschland

oder

SAMSUNG SyncMaster S24A350H -> Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H, 24" (LS24A350HS) | Geizhals Deutschland

oder

Samsung LS24B350HS               -> Samsung SyncMaster S24B350H, 24" (LS24B350HS) | Geizhals Deutschland

Welchen  würdet ihr wählen? Pros/Cons

Samsung ist ja für sehr gut Bildqualität bekannt, weiß nicht wie das bei Asus ist^^

Danke schonmal


----------



## Painkiller (8. März 2012)

Ich würde zwischen den ASUS und dem S24A350H wählen. Technisch sind beide Geräte gut. Kommt halt jetzt auf das persönliche Empfinden an.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (8. März 2012)

vielleicht auch einen 16:10 in Betracht ziehen, falls dir das zusagt. 

Ich persönlich kann nämlich mit den 16:9 Sehschlitzfernsehern nichts anfangen, da fehlts mir immer an Höhe.


----------



## Headhunter93 (8. März 2012)

Kannst du nen 16:10er in der Preisklasse empfehlen?^^

Bei 16:9 würde ich zum Asus tendieren da der nen DVI-Anschluss hat


----------



## Painkiller (9. März 2012)

Mir fällt bei 16:10 und Gaming nur der Dell hier ein:
Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Headhunter93 (9. März 2012)

Wollte eigentlich unter 200€ bleiben 
Da werd ich den ASUS nehmen^^
Hab jetz auch nur nen 16:9 gehabt un hat gereicht 
War für HD Filme eigentlich auch die optimale Größe und meine ASUS ENGTX570 DCII wird sich über die MArkengesellschaft freuen 

Danke euch


----------



## agentsmith1612 (9. März 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Gebrauchten?

Ich habe selber einen Dell Ultrasharp U2408WFP, gebraucht für 180€ erstanden.
Kleinere z.B. 22 Zoll gibt auch schon für 119 €.

Dazu gibt dann aber Anschlüsse ohne Ende, Kartenleser und USB an der Seite und was ich echt Hammer finde was eigentlich kein normaler Monitorhersteller bietet einen ordentlichen Standfuß der den Monitor z.b. auch nach oben und unten fahren lässt, davon träumen anderen nur.

Wäre also eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## euleneddy (9. März 2012)

Wenn du dich für den Asus entscheidest, machst du sicher nichts verkehrt. Im Zweifel bestellst du halt den Samsung als Alternative und vergleichst. Zu dem kann ich dir nichts sagen. 
Ich selber bin von meinem 19" TFT 5:4 auf den Asus umgestiegen und hab den Kauf nicht bereut. Keine Pixelfehler, sehr gute Ausleuchtung, knackige Farben und absolut spieletauglich.


----------



## lukas1234321 (16. März 2012)

Der Asus ist sehr gut! Ich habe ihn selber und kann ihn dir nur empfehlen!


----------

